# How to sell Diamond points?



## tleonard (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi,  I am needing to sell Diamond Points.  I see information on timeshare properties but not just points.  How does one sell Diamond Points?  teresa


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 11, 2013)

tleonard said:


> Hi,  I am needing to sell Diamond Points.  I see information on timeshare properties but not just points.  How does one sell Diamond Points?  teresa


Technically, There is no such thing as DRI points.  All DRI pts are generated from a TS product. Most are now generated from a "DRI TS collection" Like the "US collection" 


> *The following is from the DRI FAQ thread *
> 
> "THE CLUB" USA Membership Types
> 
> ...



So if you own DRI points, you need to find out what underlying DRI TS product you currently own.  You then can place a "for Sale" ad in the TUG marketplace to sell the DRI product you own.   

Hope this helps


----------

